# Biken in der Schweiz



## contesssa (5. April 2013)

Ich habe vor, in diesem Sommer wieder in der Schweiz unterwegs zu sein. War im letzten Sommer im Gebiet Scuol, Livigno, Poschiavo und Skt.Moritz zugange und möchte diesen Sommer entweder das nächste Stück der Bike-Alpine-Route 1 fahren oder rund um Lenzerheide oder im Tessin auf den Routen 65/66 unterwegs sein. Da es mir bisher nicht gelungen ist aus meinem sozialen Umfeld Mitfahrerinnen zu finden, frage ich hiermit einfach mal an, ob jemand Ende Juli bis Mitte August Zeit und Lust hat, sich auf so etwas einzulassen....


----------



## Fantasmina (6. April 2013)

Hallo
Bin gerne auf einer Tour im Tessin/Graubünden dabei. Im Juli an Wochenenden, ab 1. August habe ich Ferien. Wohne im Tessin und habe in diesem Sommer eh vor, die Tessiner Berge unsicher zu machen. Kann aber nicht 5-6 Tage am Stück losdüsen, meine Familie will auch noch was von mir.
Fantasmina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (6. April 2013)

Das wäre wirklich toll mit jemandem zu fahren, der sich im Gebiet auskennt. In Graubünden sind die Touren ja wirklich top ausgeschildert, aber lt. Aussage von Schweizern, die ich auf der Uina-Bernina-Tour getroffen habe, soll das in den anderen Kantonen mit dem Biken nicht so toll sein. Hoffe, sie haben sich geirrt
Ich möchte mich auch gar nicht festlegen, wenn es im Tessin genug zu fahren gibt, ist das auch ok. Hauptsache oben und Panorama satt...


----------



## Chrige (6. April 2013)

Ich wäre auch für den einen oder anderen Tag zu haben. Ich wohne in der Zentralschweiz und bin in ein bis zwei Stunden in Graubünden oder im Tessin. Kann aber auch nicht 5-6 Tage. Biken kann man an vielen Orten in der Schweiz, nicht nur in Graubünden.


----------



## Fantasmina (6. April 2013)

Super, würde mich freuen, wenn wir das hinkriegen!
Bin schon fleissig am Touren planen.
Graubünden ist wohl bekannt dafür, den Bikern einen guten Service zu bieten. Für das Tessin gibt es guten Kartenmaterial (habe die Single-Trail-Karten) und jede Menge GPS-Touren in Internet. Die Beschilderung der offiziellen Routen ist auf jeden Fall gut.

In meinem Fotoalbum sind einige Aussichtsfotos (siehe Bildlegenden) von Tessintouren (Strada delle Alpi, Tremola-Gotthard-Val Canaria-Airolo, Cima di Medelia, Tamaro)


----------



## contesssa (7. April 2013)

Spitze, freu mich total.Bisher war bei uns in Thüringen nix mit Biken. Normalerweise bleibt hier im Saaletal auch auf den "Bergen" (für Schweizerinnen gehn die wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal als Hügel durch) der Schnee nicht so lange liegen, aber momentan ist ja hier der Frühling komplett ausgefallen. Sogar das Joggen ist oben noch beschwerlich.Aber heute ist die Sonne nach 10Tagen wieder mal zu sehen und ich eröffne die Bikesaison.Voriges Jahr um die Zeit hatte ich schon eine 5-Tagestour in den Beinen....
In Bezug auf den Sommer hatte ich gedacht, mir in Biasca eine Bleibe zu suchen. Ist das günstig oder was wäre eine gescheite Alternative?Letzten Sommer hab ich mit einer Freundin den Lechtaler Höhenweg ( natürlich zu Fuß) gemacht und wir haben ein Schweizer Ehepaar kennen gelernt. Die beiden haben so sehr vom Tessin geschwärmt, dass ich es kaum erwarten kann, dass es so weit ist.


----------



## Fantasmina (7. April 2013)

Cool, freue mich!
Biasca ist sicher eine gute Wahl für eine Bleibe, es ist nicht touristisch, erwarte also nichts vergleichbares zu Ascona, Locarno oder so. Biasca ist ein guter Ausgangspunkt für Touren im Nord-Tessin, was im Juli-August wunderschön ist.
Ich wohne 10 Autominuten von Biasca und Chrige ist wohl in 90 Minuten Auto auch dort.
Könnt ihr mir euer "Tourenlevel" angeben, so kann ich vielleicht auch im Voraus die eine oder andere Tour "rekognoszieren". Das heisst auf Schweizerisch die Tour erkunden.
Mein Ziellevel bis im Juli sind 1200-1500 hm und 40-50km. Technisch bin ich mittel (hab noch einen Kurs im Juni).
Gruss!

P.S. Lese viel von diesem nicht-vorhandenen Frühling. Auch bei uns im Süden hat es noch Schnee bis 1000müm. Die Temperaturen sind aber akzeptabel. Wir können den ganzen Winter biken (in der Ebene), wenn es nicht regnet...


----------



## contesssa (7. April 2013)

Tourismus brauch ich nicht, dem gehe ich sogar aus dem Weg, wenns geht. Also schau ich mal in Biasca,mehr als ein Bett und ne Dusche brauch ich eigentlich nicht. Levelmäßig würde ich mich auch bei 1500hm einordnen, kommt auch ein wenig drauf an, wie der Untergrund ist....trail bergauf ist ja was anderes als ne Forststraße.Wenns paar hm mehr sind, dürfte es auch kein Problem werden, bin eigentlich eher  der Marathontyp Hab auch letztens mal geschaut, wie in Deutschland die trailabstufung gehändelt wird und danach würde ich mich bei S2 einordnen. Hier bei uns kann ich alles fahren, was mir bekannt ist, also auch etwas ausgesetzt und stufig. Allerdings kann ich nicht mein Hinterrad versetzen und bunny-hopsen usw. Weiß auch nicht, ob ich das noch lernen will/sollte. Hab auch kein Problem zu schieben, wenn es energetisch sinnvoller ist als zu kurbeln und auch bergab hab ich schon geschoben.
War heute toll, wieder durch Matsch und Pfützen zu pladdern, allerdings war "oben" ( das ist bei uns so bei 400müN) noch völlig versulzt und kaum fahrbar. Aber egal, irgendwann ists dann nur noch Matsch und das ist ok.lg


----------



## Fantasmina (7. April 2013)

Ok, ich habe mir die 65er und 66er Tour angeschaut. Habe Teile davon schon gemacht. Mir fehlt noch der Ritom auf der 65er, wollte ich dieses Jahr eh machen. Probier mal noch die 66er, in diesem Gebiet gibt es viele Varianten.
Contessa: sobald du die Daten weisst, lass es mich wissen. Und damit es keine Missverständnisse gibt, ich kann einzelne Tage oder auch 2 Tage hintereinander dabei sein, aber nicht im Stile von Bike-Ferien. Hoffe, dass passt für dich.
Schön, dass du wieder Biken kannst, fühle mich sehr verwöhnt mit unserem Klima, schwärme dir also nicht zu viel vor... damit die Motivation nicht schwindet.


----------



## contesssa (8. April 2013)

Ja sicher, so hab' ich das auch verstanden. Bin sehr froh, dass ich dann nicht eine ganze Woche oder länger (mal sehen, wie mir dann ist)so ganz allein bin, nur mit dem Kellner rede und anfange Selbstgespräche zu führen. Es wäre auch völlig ok, wenn wir was fahren das du auch noch nicht kennst....falls es das gibt. In Bezug auf das Zeitintervall kann ich mich gern nach dir richten. Am 19.8 muss ich wieder arbeiten, also kann ich mich zwischen dem 1.8 und dem 17.8 auch nach dir richten
lg


----------



## Fantasmina (9. April 2013)

Besten, das passt. Wir machen im August immer "zu Hause" Ferien, vom 1. bis 18. August. Biken ist eh geplant, so ist es auch für mich schön, die Touren nicht alleine zu fahren. Es gibt noch vieles, das ich nicht gefahren bin. Bin nach Kinderpause vor 3/4 Jahren wieder richtig ins Biken eingestiegen und wohne erst seit 6 Jahren im Tessin, da gibt es für mich auch noch viel zu entdecken! Bis bald also!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (9. April 2013)

Also, wie gesagt, ich wäre dann auch ein/zwei Tage dabei. Die genauen Daten kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen, da ich meinen Urlaub noch nicht geplant habe und eventuel im August den einen oder anderen Marathon noch fahre (noch nichts konkretes geplant).

Fahrtechnisch bin ich wohl ähnlich wie contessa. 1500hm bis 2000hm pro Tag sind ganz ok, wenn wir es nicht zu schnell angehen . Ich fahre auch hauptsächlich S1 und S2. Ich kann mich aber auch in beiden Bereichen nach unten anpassen. Hauptsache wir haben Spass und geniessen die tolle Landschaft. Ist schon lange her, dass ich das letzte mal am Ritom See war.
Ach ja, in 90 Minuten sollte ich wirklich in Biasca sein. Das passt . Wenn wir etwas nördlicher gehen (Gotthard/Oberalp) könnte ich eventuel auch noch eine Tour planen.

Gruss,
Chrige

PS: Falls sich sonst noch jemand dazu gesellen möchte, nur zu...


----------



## Fantasmina (9. April 2013)

Danke Chrige
Der Oberalp interessiert mich auch.
Ich gebe euch dann genauere Angaben zu meiner Fahrtechnik, wenn ich den Kurs gemacht habe. Kann mich so nicht richtig einschätzen. Sag euch dann nach meinen ersten Touren, was ich dieses an hm Jahr hinkriege.
P.S. Im Juni fahren wir die Ferien nach Mittel- und Süditalien. Da mache ich ein paar Touren auf dem Gargano und in den Monti Sibillini. Sollte meiner Form auf jeden Fall gut tun.
Gruss Fantasima


----------



## contesssa (10. April 2013)

Mädels, ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie ich euch beneide....im nächsten Leben werde ich auch in der Schweiz leben, das steht schon mal fest. Ich hoffe, dass mir der Thüringer Wald die nötige Kondition für die Saison liefert, letztes Jahr war ich über Pfingsten noch in Ösiland und bin u.a. die Großglocknerstraße hoch gefahren....wollte ich irgendwie unbedingt schaffen, obwohl ich Straße eigentlich nicht so mag. War aber bei Gewitter und Eisregen auch nicht der Bringer. Aber bis August ist ja noch etwas Zeit und unser Schnee ist tatsächlich fast weg.
Gotthard klingt auch in meinen Ohren gut...hab schon mal was drüber gelesen
glg contesssa


----------



## Fantasmina (11. April 2013)

Ich komme ursprünglich aus der Nordschweiz, wo es keine Berge gibt, sondern auch "nur Hügel" bis 900 müm. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man in einem Aufstieg auch oben ankommt. Hier im Tessin reichen die Trainingseinheiten von 60-90 Minuten bergauf einfach nicht, um bis zum Gipfel zu kommen. Auch gibt in meiner Gegen fast keine mittel-steile Aufstiege vor der Haustüre, also wähle ich zwischen flach oder Steigung > 6%.

Ich habe im Internet ein bisschen Thüringer Wald angeschaut. Das ist eine sehr schöne Gegend. Zur Grossglocknerstrasse könnten wir am Gotthard wohl was ähnliches bieten: die Tremola (auf deutsch: zittern). Alte Passstrasse mit Pflastersteinen... und dann Abfahrt auf der Route 65...


----------



## Tesla71 (11. April 2013)

contesssa schrieb:


> Mädels, ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie ich euch beneide....im nächsten Leben werde ich auch in der Schweiz leben, das steht schon mal fest.



Also ich werde im nächsten Leben Ente auf dem Luganer See. Dafür muß ich nur noch an meiner Karma-Liste arbeiten.  

Ich bin Ende Juni in der Schweiz, der Monte Tamaro steht wieder auf dem Programm.
Und dann muß ich mal sehen, ob ich die Route 66 etwas abwandel und eine Tagestour draus mache.


----------



## contesssa (11. April 2013)

Eigentlich will ich mich auch nicht wirklich beschweren....Thüringer Wald ist tatsächlich schön und Erzgebirge auch in der Nähe. Unser Jena liegt in einem Kalksteintalkessel ( deshalb sollte dieser Schnee auch nicht so ewig liegen  und im Prinzip ist es Berchtesgaden im Maßstab 1 : 10. Es gibt sogar trails, auf denen man richtig schlimm runterfallen könnte und dann sehr weit rollert.

Tesla : bist du mit Nicola verwandt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesla71 (11. April 2013)

contesssa schrieb:


> Tesla : bist du mit Nicola verwandt?


 Leider nein. *schnüff*


----------



## contesssa (11. April 2013)

Ja, wer hätte den nicht gern in der Familienchronik! Cooler Typ


----------



## contesssa (22. April 2013)

Jez isses amtlich Habe gestern eine Unterkunft in Andermatt gebucht,,,vom 28.7. bis 10.8. Biasca lag mir zu weit unten im Tal und bei unser aller Lexikon war auch von moderner Industrie die Rede...und bei Andermatt drohen scheinbar die Superlative. Hab sogar was Erschwingliches bekommen, jedenfalls nach den Einschätzungen vom vorigen Jahr. In Bezug auf geeignete Startpunkte für Touren komme ich dann einfach dahin gefahren wo es am günstigsten ist. Ich freu mich schon irre


----------



## Fantasmina (23. April 2013)

Super contessa! Andermatt ist ein guter Ausgangspunkt für viele Touren.
Bin ab dem 1. August auf jeden Fall mit dabei! Freue mich!


----------



## Chrige (23. April 2013)

In Andermatt kannst du schon tolle Touren starten. Ich bin in 45-60 Minuten bei dir. Vom Datum her bin ich in der Schweiz. Eventuel starte ich am 3. August an einem Marathon aber das werden wir dann noch sehen. 1. August ist übrigens Nationalfeiertag. Da kannst du dann gleich mit uns Schweizern mitfeiern 

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## contesssa (23. April 2013)

Mach ich doch glatt...Prost am Tisch!
Der Hotelier hat mir heut geschrieben, dass in Andermatt bzw. dem Dörfchen nebenan noch jede Menge Schnee liegt....bin ich grad nicht neidisch drauf, hier scheint grad die Sonne und die Natur explodiert. Bin am Sonntag eine phantastische Runde gefahren, alles nur Wald mit Blumen...Frühblüher halt, weiß deren Namen nicht, aber sieht einfach nur herrlich aus.Winterdepression ade


----------



## Fantasmina (23. April 2013)

Bin ebenfalls in 60 Minuten in Andermatt, das hast du gut gemacht Contessa!
Bei uns liegt ab ca. 1200 hm noch Schnee, hoffentlich hören die bald auf mit dem dauernden Nachschub "von oben" !
Bis bald!


----------



## Fantasmina (18. Mai 2013)

Ciao ragazze
In meinem Fotoalbum findet ihr ein Stück der Route 66 (Abfahrt Gola di Lago - Tesserete). Hat mir gut gefallen!
Falls es das Wetter zuläst, versuche ich am Montag ein Stück der Route 65 im Valle Blenio.
Bis bald, Gruss Fantasmina


----------



## contesssa (20. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön....und das rote Wegweiserschild.....hab das Gefühl, ich wäre erst gestern aus Graubünden zurück gekommen. Mein soziales Umfeld beneidet mich schon etwas um den Urlaub in Andermatt, nur mitkommen will keine....Hatte über Pfingsten Konzertreise in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, viel Fahrerei und Singerei, war aber irre schön und ich bin vorhin praktisch aus dem Auto raus und aufs Bike drauf gefallen und hab noch die Hausrunde mit Sekundärlieblingstrail gemacht. Bei Sonne.Die hat sich über Pfingsten hier etwas rar gemacht und das Feld dem Regengott überlassen...


----------



## Fantasmina (20. Mai 2013)

Schön, du singst und bei dir scheint die Sonne! Hausrunde ist nie schlecht, da weiss man wenigstens, was einen erwartet.
Heute hat mich der Regen eingeholt, habe aber einige Fotos der Route 65 gemacht, im Valle Blenio. Fotos folgen demnächst im Album.
Hier im Tessin ist alles triefnass, der Lago Maggiore ist über die Ufer getreten und die Wege sind nass, rutschig, schlammig. Naja, wenigstens ist es nicht kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (21. Mai 2013)

Ja, irgendwie stellt man sich den Wonnemonat anders vor, hier in Thüringen gab es auch Hochwasserschäden und Schlamm zuhauf und jetzt beglückt uns auch noch eine bösartige Kaltfront aus Polarien. Tagsüber um die 9°C droht der Wetterbericht....wollte endlich mal Kondition auf dem Rennrad (wieder)aufbauen, aber nass und kalt mindern die Motivation RR ungeheuer. Naja, muss jetzt ohnehin kopfarbeiten, da ist das momentan nicht so tragisch....
War gestern noch auf der Andermattseite und hab mir die Tourenvorschläge angeschaut, gibt ja viel zu tun.Sind die Abfahrten wirklich so schwierig oder noch schlimmer? Hab schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein von Locals als "superfahrbar" beschriebener trail bei mir Adrenalinschübe höheren Levels ausgelöst hat....und das nicht ausschließlich der Begeisterung wegen


----------



## Fantasmina (4. Juni 2013)

Tut mir leid wegen eurem Wetter, wir jammern hier hingegen auf hohem Niveau...

Habe die Tourenvorschläge auf der Andermattseite angeschaut. Zwei davon kenne ich zur Hälfte (alles ausser den Asphaltstrecken): Rundtour Bedretto und Rundtour Ritomsee. Beide sehr schön und technisch gut machbar. Am Ritomsee wäre der Aufstieg von Airolo oder Piotta und dann einer der Pässe ins Valle Blenio und Abfahrt bis Biasca eine zusätzliche Tour wert.
Lass mich wissen, falls dich weitere Touren der Seite interessieren. Vielleicht finde ich vorher noch Zeit um eine davon zu fahren und fotografieren. Vielleicht kommt Chrige mit?

Habe noch ein paar Fotos in mein Album gestellt: nasse Route 65 im Valle Blenio und ein bisschen Aussicht am Monte Bar.


----------



## contesssa (5. Juni 2013)

Naja, so speziell kann ich da nichts sagen außer, dass ich sehr gern weit oben bin und je weniger Bäume um so besser. Ich würde mir die Vorschläge noch mal genauer ansehen und auch mal etwas rumgoogln. Wenn du sagst, dass die Touren sehr schön sind, dann wäre ich auf jeden Fall dafür, die zu fahren....
Hab heute endlich mal eine längere Tour mit einigen Anstiegen machen könnenDie Sonne hat den ganzen Tag geschienen und die Waldwege und trails sind wieder fahrbar im Gegensatz zu den überschwemmten Saaleauen. Ich hoffe, dass ich am Wochenende endlich mal zu einer richtig langen Tour komme und es nicht wieder stundenlang regnet. 
Hab auch gerade mit einer Freundin die Hüttentour klar gemacht, wir wollen die Geigenkammüberquerung machen....soll sehr schön einsam sein dort oben


----------



## Chrige (6. Juni 2013)

Hmm, melde mich auch wieder einmal. Im Moment habe ich enorm viel um die Ohren. Ich hoffe, es beruhigt sich wieder etwas. Dann könnte ich auch mal mit dir Fantasmina die eine oder andere Strecke abfahren. Das kann leider erst wirklich im Juli sein, da mein Juni komplett ausgebucht ist.
Jetzt geht's bei mir aufwärts. Mein Knie scheint fast ganz ausgeheilt zu sein. Biken und sogar Unihockey geht ohne Beschwerden. Zudem scheint endlich die Sonne und mein neues Bike sollte heute oder morgen kommen .
Hoffe, dass ich im August dann wirklich auch Zeit habe, mitzufahren. Ich denke, alle Touren um Andermatt sind schön. Die Maighelspasstour wollte ich schon lange einmal fahren. Bin aber nicht so sicher, wie schwierig sie technisch ist.
Na ja, we will see...

Gruss aus der sonnigen Schweiz


----------



## Fantasmina (6. Juni 2013)

@ contessa: wenn es dir weit oben gefällt, schaue ich mal, ob die Bedretto-Tour ev. bis zum Griessgletscher erweiterbar ist. Hoffe eure Wetter- und Wassersituation hat sich gebessert!
@ Chrige: Schön, dass es deinem Knie besser geht! Ok für Juli, bin an diesem Wochenende an einem Technikkurs in Parpan (endlich!!!) und dann bald ab in den Süden nach Mittel- und Süditalien (Monti Sibillini und Gargano), mit Bike und Familie.


----------



## contesssa (5. Juli 2013)

So, jez ist Licht am Ende des Tunnels bin gerade aus der Schweiz zurück gekommen, war allerdings dienstlich und "nur" im Schweizer Jura Kraftwerke anschauen. Aber zumindest die vielen roten Schilder mit dem Bike drauf ließen viel Freude auf den Urlaub aufkommen. Nächstes WE gehts auf den Geigenkamm ( zu Fuß ) und dann ist es bald soweit....


----------



## Chrige (5. Juli 2013)

Dann müssen wir ja dann schon bald mit Organisieren beginnen . Hast du die genauen Daten schon, wann du an- und abreist? Vielleicht habe ich es auch einfach übersehen oder vergessen. Je nach dem kann ich mal einen Tag frei nehmen oder dann halt eben am Wochenende...

Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Chrige (5. Juli 2013)

Das Editieren funktioniert gerade nicht so richtig...
  @Fantasmina: Wie sehen deine nächsten drei Wochenenden so aus? Ich hätte Zeit, die eine oder andere Tour abzufahren, falls du Lust hast. Kannst mir auch eine PN schicken.


----------



## Fantasmina (5. Juli 2013)

Komme am Sonntag 7.7. aus den Ferien zurück, die darauf folgenden beiden Wochenenden bin ich verfügbar um eine Tour zu fahren.
Melde mich nächste Woche per PN bei dir Chrige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (6. Juli 2013)

Ich habe das Appartement ab dem 28.7. das ist ein Sonntag. Der Samstag war schon ausgebucht...Könnte natürlich hier auch Samstag losfahren, irgendwo in der Nähe von Andermatt was auftun und früh an einem geeigneten Ort sein. Wäre ja blöd, den Sonntag im Auto zu verbringen.


----------



## Fantasmina (15. Juli 2013)

Hier die ersten Fotos von der Tour Andermatt - Oberalppass - Pass Maighels - Andermatt.
War eine wunderschöne Tour und hat viel Spass gemacht!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/61158


----------



## Chrige (15. Juli 2013)

Die Tour war wirklich toll und schöne Fotos . Auch wenn ich mehr neben dem Rad als auf dem Rad zu sehen bin . Meine Fotos sehen sehr ähnlich aus. Sie sind auf meiner Seite zu sehen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/203448
Ich war zu dämlich, um ein Album zu erstellen .

Ach ja, die Grüne und den Roten habe ich übrigens beim Bahnhof in Andermatt nochmals gesehen .
Freue mich auf ein anderes mal.


----------



## Fantasmina (15. Juli 2013)

Im Vergleich zur Qualität deiner Fotos, sind meine etwas schwach. Werde auf der nächsten Tour die Auflösung erhöhen. Habe mir erlaubt 3 Fotos auch in mein Album zu stellen, so ist das "Abenteuer-Team" komplett.

Wir mussten eben immer beide anhalten, um Fotos voneinander zu machen. So sind wir eben neben den Bikes zu sehen.

Bis bald!


----------



## Mausoline (15. Juli 2013)

Ich glaub wenn ich mal wieder fit bin und Zeit hab, muss ich mich mal bei euch dranhängen....

  Grüße in die Schwyz


----------



## Chrige (16. Juli 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich glaub wenn ich mal wieder fit bin und Zeit hab, muss ich mich mal bei euch dranhängen....
> 
> Grüße in die Schwyz


Du bist immer herzlich eingeladen. Die nächste gemeinsame Tour ist für das Wochenende vom 3./4. August geplant, wenn contessa auch bei uns weilt. Kannst gerne dazu stossen. Ein Gästezimmer ist bei mir auch immer frei .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fantasmina (16. Juli 2013)

Schön, du bist jederzeit willkommen! 
Grüsse aus der Südschweiz!


----------



## Fantasmina (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo
In meinem Album findet ihr die neusten Fotos der Tour auf der Route 66: Sonvico - San Lucio - Monte Bar - Tesserete. War wunderschön!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/61312


----------



## contesssa (21. Juli 2013)

So, wieder im Lande...bisschen zerbeult und zerschrammt, aber alles gut. Tour war phantastisch, aber zunehmend schwierig, den Mainzer Höhenweg haben wir durch den Cottbusser HW ersetzt. Viel Schnee, Seilversicherungen teilweise nicht erreichbar  und viel rutschendes Geröll in den Scharten. Bin froh, dass nicht mehr passiert ist...Die Fotos sind toll...Schnee gibts ja auch noch genug, ich hoffe , der schmilzt noch bei der Hitze zur Zeit.


----------



## Chrige (5. August 2013)

Fotos vom Wochenende auf http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/61748?page=1 (aus irgend einem Grund in verkehrter Reihenfolge ). Es war ein tolles Wochenende und ich hoffe, dass am Mittwoch das Wetter für eine weitere Tour hält.

Euch beiden viel Spass am Dienstag!


----------



## Fantasmina (5. August 2013)

Schöne Fotos! War eine tolle Tour!
Das Wetter hält und es ist heiss hier im Tessin...


----------



## Sylle27 (24. Januar 2016)

contesssa schrieb:


> Ich habe vor, in diesem Sommer wieder in der Schweiz unterwegs zu sein. War im letzten Sommer im Gebiet Scuol, Livigno, Poschiavo und Skt.Moritz zugange und möchte diesen Sommer entweder das nächste Stück der Bike-Alpine-Route 1 fahren oder rund um Lenzerheide oder im Tessin auf den Routen 65/66 unterwegs sein. Da es mir bisher nicht gelungen ist aus meinem sozialen Umfeld Mitfahrerinnen zu finden, frage ich hiermit einfach mal an, ob jemand Ende Juli bis Mitte August Zeit und Lust hat, sich auf so etwas einzulassen....



Ich will auch mit dem Bike dorthin. Wo wirst Du schlafen ?

L.g. Sylvia


----------



## scylla (24. Januar 2016)

Sylle27 schrieb:


> Ich will auch mit dem Bike dorthin. Wo wirst Du schlafen ?
> 
> L.g. Sylvia



der von dir zitierte Beitrag stammt von April 2013!


----------



## magic^desire (3. März 2016)

Ich lebe in der Schweiz  würd mich über Mitbikerinnen freuen


----------



## Sylle27 (4. März 2016)

contesssa schrieb:


> Ich habe vor, in diesem Sommer wieder in der Schweiz unterwegs zu sein. War im letzten Sommer im Gebiet Scuol, Livigno, Poschiavo und Skt.Moritz zugange und möchte diesen Sommer entweder das nächste Stück der Bike-Alpine-Route 1 fahren oder rund um Lenzerheide oder im Tessin auf den Routen 65/66 unterwegs sein. Da es mir bisher nicht gelungen ist aus meinem sozialen Umfeld Mitfahrerinnen zu finden, frage ich hiermit einfach mal an, ob jemand Ende Juli bis Mitte August Zeit und Lust hat, sich auf so etwas einzulassen....


----------



## Sylle27 (4. März 2016)

Hallöchen, 
ach das ist ja schade , bin mit meiner Freundin im Berner Oberland unterwegs und wir wollen zum Genfer See.
Aber vielleicht klappt es ein anderes mal.
Hast Du Ahnung wo man mit dem Velo günstige Unterkünfte findet, immer nur für eine Nacht.
Bye Sylvia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylle27 (4. März 2016)

magic^desire schrieb:


> Ich lebe in der Schweiz  würd mich über Mitbikerinnen freuen


Hast du WhatsApp ? Um zu telefonieren


----------

